# Pubs east of Croke Park



## TarfHead (9 Feb 2007)

Going to Croke Park on Sunday will be like being in a strange city. I have no knowledge of pubs in that part of town.

We're meeting up at Connolly Station and the tickets state entry via Jones Road so we'll be nowhere near Dorset Street (e.g. Big Tree). I'm trying to think of pubs in the Amiens Street / Five Lamps / Summerhill / Ballybough / North Strand area and am drawing a blank. I know there are loads but many of them look grim from the outside.

Can anyone here recommend a pub in the area ?

Failing that, a long walk or short taxi ride to Fairview for Gaffneys & Meaghers looks on the cards.


----------



## greenfield (9 Feb 2007)

Smiths of Phibsoboro (recently renovated) or the Porterhouse are only a ten minute walk up the canal at Cross Guns Quay


----------



## car (9 Feb 2007)

Id go with the taxi from fairview or (if youre that way inclined) you may as well go the yacht or harry byrnes a little further out, should be good craic in there... 
afair, all the pubs around the east side are pretty grim, drumcondra will be too packed to get a drink in so no point in going up there.


----------



## z105 (9 Feb 2007)

> Going to Croke Park on Sunday will be like being in a strange city


 
Your location is showing as Dublin !!!!

That's a mad statement - mad I tell you !


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2007)

greenfield said:


> Smiths of Phibsoboro (recently renovated) or the Porterhouse are only a ten minute walk up the canal at Cross Guns Quay


That's west of _Croker_.


----------



## BRICKTOP (9 Feb 2007)

Sunset House or The Blind Ref in Summerhill (if you're brave enough).


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Can anyone here recommend a pub in the area ?


 
Paddy Cullens and Crowes are running shuttle buses from and back to the pubs down around Landsdowne...there was a feature about it on 6.1 last night. Quite amusing


----------



## TarfHead (9 Feb 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> Your location is showing as Dublin



Not only am I from Dublin but I grew up less than 3 miles from this area


----------



## z105 (9 Feb 2007)

LMHO !! 



> I have no knowledge of pubs in that part of town


 
Gaffneys isn't that far of a walk to Croker - and you won't get a taxi to go up around there - you'd be quicker walking ! Enjoy !


----------



## KalEl (9 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Not only am I from Dublin but I grew up less than 3 miles from this area


 
Name is probably a clue...Drico is a Tarf-head too!


----------



## z105 (9 Feb 2007)

> Name is probably a clue...Drico is a Tarf-head too!


 
Ah yeh but I be from outside the pale and wouldn't know what Tarfhead means in context of Dublin !


----------



## niceoneted (9 Feb 2007)

any spare tickets for me and I'll protect you in some of those pubs!!!


----------



## Marie M (9 Feb 2007)

Meaghers, its out of this world


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2007)

If you want a pub close to Connolly, try the Robert Reade across from Busaras / Store St Garda Station.   Fairly modernised, but still a nice spot.


----------

